# this worked /almost cured me



## 15636

ibs is simply the non digestion of food a simple cure for almost every1s problem here is the correct digestive enzyme go to amazon.com and buy now vegetarian digestive enzyme take this with a ritz cracker before every meal and u might be cured! im dead serious as i would never joke about a cure but this cured/helped me . its that simple buy a digestive enzyme with lactase protease all that that will let u eat whatever the heck u want and u will be fine. also any1 with ibs needs 2 b off ALL COKE SODA PRODUCTS immediantly and u will see a reduction of symptoms from just that alone i hope this helps emailme at [email protected] with ur success stories i might have just cured a couple of u peace*ps. dont ever go to a regular doc again look into natural docs through the internet make an appt and GO! its the single best thing that EVER HAPPENED 2 ME ! thanx


----------

